# What army did YOU start with?



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey, I'm just starting Warhammer 40k, and I was curious. What armies did you all start with? Originally I wanted to play as Dark Angels, but now I'm leaning more towards Tau. I was going to go Ork, but their vehicles are just ugly. I just wanted to hear the input from the veterans!

Other armies I am considering : Dark Angels, Daemonhunters, Ork, Imperial Guard


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

First Army: Chaos and still going strong. I have a Dark Angels Army but they are my "back up" army. Chaos (to me) is just alot more dynamic as far as what I can do. Also Chaos is alot more forgiving when I screw up (which happens often). As for the other armies you are looking at, figure out if you are a Hand to Hand type or Shooty type and that should help you narrow it down.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I started with a Chaos Fantasy army (Tzeentch Daemons). I quickly moved into 40k though, and I now have an Imperial Guard army, the beginnings of a chaos 40k army, and a large fantasy undivided army.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

I started with Dark Angels. I've been playing them for over a decade now. They're a great army to learn the game with (as are all Space Marines), but they have enough variety and flexibility that I haven't gotten bored with them yet.

I love my Guard army, but I'm glad I did the Dark Angels first.


----------



## sleazy (Dec 10, 2007)

first I bought the RTB01 marine set and painted a few but the first full army was a genestealer cult.


----------



## Ragonark (Dec 6, 2007)

My first and only army (so far!) was Chaos. It is a lot of fun to play, and as mgtymouze they are very forgiving.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Imperial Fists. It all begun with the purchase of a humble 5 pack of SM with Bolters (with the option of a Sergeant with BP & CCW). A friend had also let me field his Ultramarines shortly before this purchase.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I started with Eldar. Confusing army to start with though. Marines are way easier.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

You should go with some Space Marine force. You can have a 1500 point army with just 20 models on foot, and they can be easy to paint and build, but also offer a lot of challenge with a large room for ecperimentaton and playfullness. 

But I wouldn't go with Dark Angels, but rather a codex force. DA don't have scouts as troops, so you will therefore need two tactical squads, and that could be monotonous to paint.

And Space Marines may also be about the only army that can be made up entierly of plastic miniatures.

Son't go with Demonhunters or Guard. The first is just metal, the second has lots and lots of models, and hence easily gets boring. =)


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

eldar
and im still in eldar
haha


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I started with guard I new about Warhammer for ages and guard were my favourites
then I saw chaos and one army became 2


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Rogue Trader era Eldar. Man...they had some weird weapons...like Power Gloves, Missile Launchers (shoulder fired), lasguns...I loved them.

I'm more of a collector, painter/ modeler than a player, so I've collected a LOT of armies over the years. Mostly because I'm not interested in building one super-army...but an army for whatever I'm interested in that day.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I started with Thousand Sons and absolutely loved them, models and fluff. Then the prior codex was released and they got absolutely hosed so I moved to Black Legion with the Sons having a go at someone on occasion. Second full army is the Tau which I used more often than not over the last 2 years. Now that the new chaos codex is out an my sons are back in business, I am all about them again


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

I started with Salamanders with the release of Rogue Trader. Still have Salamanders, some of which still have the old paint scheme.

Other armies followed, but that is the one I started with.

Sister Sin


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

Harlequins back in RT days.


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

ive been building my tau for a few years now, slowly and surely but i love them to death! if it hadnt have been them it would have been necrons


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

Tyranids, then Dark Eldar.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I started with Space Wolves, 2nd edition, when Bloodclaw packs had ws4,bs4 and could have 5 power weapons and 5 plasma pistols in a squad. When Bjorn the Fell-handed was a character, as with Njall Stormcaller. I loves me Space Wolves I do. I started using them cause the viking background, and the total wild hairy-ness of them was cool. Have never built another marine army, cos none are a patch on the Sons of Russ. NONE.:victory:


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I got into 40K in '04 playing Imperial Guard right around the time the new codex came out. I still haven't ventured into any other armies and I don't think I will. The closest thing I might do to starting a new army would be to get some Valhallans and paint them up. 

Guard were a bit confusing at first trying to figure out their force organization chart but after a couple of years playing them I have a firm grasp on them and am able to build a very balanced list with ease. They are incredibly fun to paint and their vehicles offer endless amounts of conversions.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I wanted to go wit Tau but the guys in gw told me to by the battle for macragge boxed set and thats where my marine army kicked off....:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

necrons and wouldn't chage


----------



## Hicks (Nov 20, 2007)

Catachans when the codex came out. I never actually made an army, I got the book and then a lascanon team... then common sense kicked in and my 14 year old boy mind judged that an army of Catachans was going to be way too expensive. I switched to Nurgle, but came to the same conclusion sadly. Finally I had to pick marines because they were the cheapest army availible, they were Fleshtearers.

I did come back to my first love though, well almost, my main army is now a 300 men strong regiment of Steel Legion.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

my first was space marines... ULTRAMARINES... then i moved to death guard and sold ALL of my marines and still have my death guard to this day but i stopped using playing and collecting for a few years

now im getting it all back into it and everything and i want to either start a new one (wolves, DA, templas or tau) and do my death guard (will never leave them haha)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

My first army was Guard, and I still love em, even though I now have Space Wolves, Tau and Daemonhunters as well


----------



## Red Robe (Nov 18, 2007)

I started with Tau..and still going strong..just started to use Witch Hunters.


----------



## VoidLord (Nov 27, 2007)

I started with chaos as I love the fantasy and sci-fi aspect it had (deamons and marines!) then I came to my senses and was converted by the only true hive mind that will devour all.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

My first army was Iron Warrior Chaos Space Marines back in the days of early 3rd edition. I've changed my mind a few zillion times since then, though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Started out with Crimson Fists and then changed to Ultramarines because they had more fluff. Then did a Empire army and now I'm onto DH


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

started with dwarves, after 3500 points of that i got some dark elves, recently got into 40k and have tau, picked up some high elves cheap and am looking at khornish chaos


----------



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

Necrons. <3


----------



## Taomax1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well my first 40k were necrons but before then I had evil LOTR


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Guard.
Love em, but as mentioned there is a lot of models.
I bring 45 guys to a combat patroll and 2 walkers.
only to face 10 space marines...

but glad i went with them, am now painting them and so far have about 15% done.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

It was gonna be Nids, but then I found out about Chaos and changed my mind rather rapidly. Approximately a decade later I'm still with them, and I may even finish the plan that I had several months in of having a three section force some time next year.

Dragonlover


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I started with Vanilla Marines, there just easy to start with. They can do a little of every thing and are very forgiving when you make newbie mistakes. Plus they come with the box set. Now I play Flesh Tearers and Tau.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Imperial Guard, then Daemonhunters, then Space Marines. I just play "Imperium" now.


----------



## Dark Scipio (Dec 6, 2007)

Back in the old second edition days, my first army was an Ultramarines Army from eBay (I wanted to play Ultramarines). As soon as I found out the Black Templars exist (long before Codex Armageddon) I switch to them.

Later I added Tyranids, Thousand Sons, Raven Guard and Imperial Guard (Wehrkorps von Bismarck), but I mainly stick to my Crusaders.


----------



## The Deserter (May 28, 2007)

Space marines
But then I turned to the dark side


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Started with SM, but found I didn't like them. I then went the All - Inquisition route, as I find their whole background and colourful Characters engaging.
I have 10K in points of Ordo Xenos, Ordo Malleus, Ordo Hereticus, and some Dogs of War stuff.
I love my 'Heavy Metal'k:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I started with the deamonhunters mostly since they seemed really strong. (which they are)


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

My first army was Dark Eldar. Was kinda swindled into it by a local store rep. who wanted to move it off of his shelf. Regardless, I moved on to Imperial Guard, then Tyranids and finally to Kult of Speed.

Right now I'm building a Chaos Space Marine army and couldn't be happier with my choice.


----------



## ultimatum (Dec 5, 2007)

I started with Imperial Guard a year or two ago. 

My brother came home one day and told me about how his friends were talking about Warhammer and he wanted to collect it too. It sounded pretty cool so i decided to aswell. All i knew about IG was that they had the farthest ranged gun in the game and the most vehicules using a force orginisation chart.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i started with eldar and caught on to them pretty fast, then went on to dark angels. the DA are much more strict and much less tactically flexible than most marine chapters, but if you can really understand the benefits of their different rules then by all means go dark angels


----------



## kh4054ng3l (Nov 23, 2007)

I started with IG, I prefer to use armies that most other people around arent using. It was basically the only army the group I played with didn't have and it appealed to me to be human rather than genetically made 8 ft tall super soldier. 

My first and only fantasy army is skaven, more serious than goblins, but just as fun watching them self destruct on the field when absolutely everything goes wrong! (even better when the goblin list I played against did the same thing!)


----------



## evantar (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been playing Blood Angels since right before the 3rd edition 40k came out I think it was. I dabbled with the Ultramarines when there was rumor of a new codex, but I'm still running Blood Angels. 

My son wants to play Tyranids so I've messed with them a bit as well though.

I guess it depends on your playstyle and/or if you like to shoot/assault. For an all around good army to start with, you could go Marines. They can do just about anything you can dream up.  Not to mention they are tough to play against if the player knows what they are doing.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I had Imperial Guard at first, I liked the idea of writing a history of my regiments planet and coming up with the colour scheme, but I kinda left them after my 4000 pt army was nicked from the store i went to........  that's when the whispers of Chaos drew me in


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

_Grams: strain's of Dvorak's "New World Symphony"
FX: grainy sepia footage of old men in cloth caps, spitting; dogs in cloth caps, smoking; children in cloth caps pushing bicycles uphill, happily dying of consumption etc._

Voiceover (thick Yorkshire accent): eeh, back in't day, we didne 'ave armies, 'appen. We all 'ad to mek do wi' bobbins and bits of string...

No, really, I think my first "army" was some Judge Dredd Riot Judges, some Paranoia Security Guards, an Amazon with a bolt pistol, and a Tamiya WWII German half-track. Then my mate took pity on me and gave me some Space Marines - ah, happy day... then he whupped my as with his Harlequins of Rampaging Death.

Oh well, can't win 'em all (or, in my case, any of them really).


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, I'm a recent 40k player and have 1303 points of Imperial Guard. Although I love my guards to bits, I wouldn't advise staring with them, as they aren't the most powerful. I would go with Ultramarines, as they are easy to start with, and are very powerful. Buy battle of macragge if you plan to get a friend into 40k!


----------



## veteran1759 (Jan 4, 2008)

Started back in Rogue Trader days with Space Wolves, then got out for a while. Re-joined with my dark guilty pleasure, the Dark Angels. Swiftly succumbed to further down the spiral and became a full on Chaos Marine of the Black Legion. Still dally back to the Imperium every now and again with my Black Angels (Black Templar style Chapter) with some occaisional assistance from the Inquistion.


----------



## annhwi (Dec 21, 2007)

started 3rd ed. Chaos Marines about 8-9 years ago... (it was the only game in town for the most part back then and I adapted to where I moved to)


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

i have been in this hobby for 15+ years, my first armys were darkangels and imperial guard as i bought 2 squads from a hobby shop and didnt no quite what they were(they were already painted), from there i moved to space crusade/space hulk and hero quest(it rocks)
then along came along the stage where i bought every boxed game that came out ie Necromunda, Mordheim, BFG, etc and most of the accesories

all up i have owned about 4-5 armys and still have a few of the models, got back into the hobby early last year and restarted my army and now have about 4000 pts of marines and about 2000 pts of catachans

and i also have a high elf court army in the works and am seriously looking at the vampires again when the new models come out


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i was origionaly goin to go for a Nurgle army cuz my m8 hates chaos and they look kwl.
but wen i went 2 the GW there was a big poster of a Necron army, and that kinda made up my mind. i love my Necs!!


----------



## Khorus (Jan 7, 2008)

First army ever was Eldar. Current Army is Chaos with Black Templars as my backup.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Chaos (Black Legion), then Tau, was going to start Space wolves but didn't, Next Eldar and then back to Chaos (Night Lords).


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i started with guard, but have painted and gamed with all the armies over the years i always work on the principle that if you like the look of the models you generally play the tactics that suit if you think that massed heavy weapons look good then your unlikely charge across the battle field although i have seen it done its really down to the models if they dont intrest you you will struggle to paint and game with them if every time you pick them up or see one you dont but must have then you will enjoy gaming with them on the other hand if you just want to win and grind your opponents into the dust just pop into your nearest games workshop and see some of the really shocking armies and tactics that are used there


----------



## Captain Micha (Nov 2, 2007)

Tau were the first, by virtue of being field able first, but my Necrons were the first that I ever gamed with. I played them pretty evenly though. A game or two with one, then switching over to the other.

Next I started my Black Templar, and Imperial Guard....


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Got BFM and thats were DA army started after seeing them in book


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I started with Guard I just liked the Idea of humans but they are a great foce and you can have lots of fun thinking of Tactics not to mention Yarrik is awsome, and the tanks are very good aswell. Then I started Chaos Khorne mainly because Kharn the Betrayer is a cool character and having loads of Berserkers makes for a very easy Tactic. I've just started collecting Black Templars and Emperors champions are really good and they are a good Marine force to collect with good history behind them.


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

I started with Blood Angels back in 2nd edition. I really liked the vampiric background fluff, SM are fairly easy to learn, and red was (and is) my favorite color. After that came the Eldar simply because I liked the models and wanted something new to paint. Next came the IG due to getting offered a deal I just couldn't pass up. Finally, I started the Necrons because of them being an easy to paint MEq army I can use to teach new players the game.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine was Ultramarines, still play em now. Had Chaos and tau in between


----------



## LegionOfTheLost (Jan 10, 2008)

my first was blood angels... and was a loyal player untill we played a game at my school called the good ol' heritics vs imperium.... and i was told to bad i will be fallen blood angels.... and ever sence then Chaos has reinged supreme with my 7000pts of chaos an extra baneblade and with only half of them painted haha a life time to go...unless the new codex says oh yea chaos died... the emperor is now a giant rat creature and khorne is actually an in the closet slannesh hooker.... so yea oh yea Chaos comes for you...


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

Sisters of Battle (Chapter Approved list) which became Witch Hunters approximately a year later when the codex came out. The problem with starting with an army like them was that as I didn't really know much about the game then, I now have ended up with two penitent engines, 6 arco flagellants, 10 repentia and the throne of judgement, most of which I never intend to use in games, certainly not competitively.

More recently I got into Necrons, and focused on them for a while, but now I'm getting back into WH a bit more.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Dark Eldar. Go in hard, come out impenetrable.


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dark Eldar. 'Course the only opponent I had was my neighbor and his 'Nids:shok:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I with Eldar back in 2nd Ed but got sick of them shortly after my dreadnaught (wraithlord now-a-days) was penetrated and the soulstone was exposed and ever psyker in my armies head exploded....

After that I started a Space Marine army and have kept it going since. I also own a deamonhunter army, a nightlord army, an eldar army (again) as well as an Armorcast Baneblade and Shadowsword and a Forge World Baneblade. I think I might work on an IG army next as a side army from the same homeworld as my Space Marines.


----------

